# Restored AURORA Superman



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi All,

Just wanted to post pics of my restored AURORA 1960s Superman. Friday fun!

Click here for the album.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, especially on that very realistic-looking brickwork. 
With the original longbox kit and Comic Scenes version you get the same head, but they altered the head for the MPC version of Superman, giving him a fairly strange expression!


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Excellent job! Always one of my favorite kits.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Beautiful work, Geoff! I always thought that kit was dead-on to Curt Swan's Superman artwork!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

WOW....love the brick! Nice job!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Cool paint job Geoff! :thumbsup: Superman is my favorite of the Aurora superhero kits.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice work Geoff!! I can't see any seams, and the wall looks great!! I really like the way you've added the concrete between the bricks, and the different brick colours really break it up.
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Incredible work Geoff! I even see streaks of blue in his hair, very comic book like! I love the Supes kit, a real classic. I'm experimenting with repositioning the brick wall. From the front POV, it hides the figure. 

Great album too, Wonder Woman is amazing.


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

Excellent !!!!!!!!!! A True Beauty !!! 
What Brand And Color Name Is That Red You Used?. I Love It !!!!!


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the props guys, it was fun to restore. It's amazing how the paints from the 60s were so very bad. The enamel was just so poor quality, getting it off the model was tough but pure joy.. to free the plastic from that stuff, and seeing the detail come back was worth every brush stroke of super clean.

Also, I wanted this version due to the chest and cape logos being etched into the plastic. So much better than using decals.




Now, I have to start all my Marvel restorations. I have a Cap America, Spiderman and HULK to do. The Cap has the paint stripped, so I'll probably do him next.

Regards

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Auroranut said:


> Nice work Geoff!! I can't see any seams, and the wall looks great!! I really like the way you've added the concrete between the bricks, and the different brick colours really break it up.
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Chris.


Thanks. The bricks took about a month. Do a little, set it down, do a little more, set it down and on and on. Worth it though in the long run, I'm happy with the way they came out.

Regards.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

BrianM said:


> Incredible work Geoff! I even see streaks of blue in his hair, very comic book like! I love the Supes kit, a real classic. I'm experimenting with repositioning the brick wall. From the front POV, it hides the figure.
> 
> Great album too, Wonder Woman is amazing.


 
Thanks Chris, I try to keep most of my comic models fairly close to the source material, the blue streaks stem from that. Wonder Woman was another restore, from a pre-painted model I got off the 'bay. She was lots of work too, but again worth every minute.

Good luck changing the brick locations, let us see it when your done.

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

John DeBlasi said:


> Excellent !!!!!!!!!! A True Beauty !!!
> What Brand And Color Name Is That Red You Used?. I Love It !!!!!


Hi John,

Thanks.

Off the top of my head I don't know the actual red color brand/name. I will get it for you and post later, it's in the garage. But, it is an acrylic from Michael's. I looked at several different reds and blues because the uniform is so iconic that I wanted it to pop as in the comics, but still not be neon-ish. Finding the right blue took more work for me than the red, and I actually had to strip the model after putting one shade of blue on that looked way too deep blue-purple. I finally found the right shade (for me) at Michael's too.

I'll get that red paint info to you in a few.

Regards.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

What can I say that hasn't already been said...Great Work Man :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

That sure is A great looking Superman!!! I'm working on a Monogram Version.I hope mine turs out as good as yours


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Great job! I agree with the others on the bricks. They look real!:thumbsup:

Oh, and I really like the Rommel's Rod pics. Nice one!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Beautiful painting and great craftmanship on the man of steel, nothing like an original, I say.

Buzz


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

Excellent, thank you!!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Very nice job, Geoff!! Always loved this kit!!

Wayne


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Superman came out fantastic:thumbsup:


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Looks Great!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice work, you mean "restored" as in taking an old model, stripping it down and repainting it? That's more difficult than building a new one! But if so or whatever it looks great. I did mine over the Xmas break and had a lot of fun. The mortar between the bricks was a real labor intensive paint job. I built one of these in the early 60s and recall my mom making me paint it on the front porch as paint was not allowed on the kitchen table. And I am sure my building supplies and skills were far less back then. Again, a great job.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice work on Superman, Geoff!! Good clean details!! - Denis


----------



## Mudkicker (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice job. Love that kit.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> Very nice work, you mean "restored" as in taking an old model, stripping it down and repainting it? That's more difficult than building a new one! But if so or whatever it looks great. I did mine over the Xmas break and had a lot of fun. The mortar between the bricks was a real labor intensive paint job. I built one of these in the early 60s and recall my mom making me paint it on the front porch as paint was not allowed on the kitchen table. And I am sure my building supplies and skills were far less back then. Again, a great job.


Wow, doing the time-warp!










Thanks again mates for the props!

In terms of "restoring" this kit.. taking a pre-built/painted one and stripping the paint off, replacing parts, etc. to return it to it's original condition is exactly what I'm doing.

I have unbuilt kits in the box within my collection, but when I actually "build" an AURORA, I like to find one that has already been built (quirky huh?) and give it new life. I will not build up an AURORA that is unbuilt, prestine in-box, still. I enjoy the hunt for a fair-priced built up that needs some tender loving care to allow it to shine once again.

Regards,

g.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Nice, straight buildup, G.B. I think you matched the blue ink of the 1960s comics on Superman's tights almost exactly. Would that the idiots in Hollywood could take your approach in costuming the Man of Steel, instead of trying to "reinterpret" his uniform.  But I digress...

I would disagree with your statement that the original paint that you removed for the restoration was of "poor quality". If it gave you that much trouble after forty years or so, I'd say it was primo stuff. You'd want _your_ paint job to hold up that well for that long, yes?


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

WOW great work the color's are dead on and the bricks look awesome


----------

